# SuperValu Discounts - the best currently available?



## mathepac (27 Apr 2015)

SuperValu (Musgraves, includes rebranded former SuperQuinn outlets) are going all-out to win customers with money-off offers and savings.

Some time ago I signed up for their Real Rewards scheme. Your card accumulates points as you shop and after you reach 400 points, you get a voucher at the till that entitles you to 5% off you next shop or 10 euro off your next ESB bill. I find this a more satisfactory reward scheme than the "2-fors" vouchers on products I might not buy.

At the start of April I got a Platinum Rewards Card from them that entitles me to 15% of groceries not already subject to special offers and not in the categories of booze, fags, lotto, etc. I've no idea how I qualified for this card which expires May 15th but it's the best rewards card scheme ever run my a supermarket chain IME.

In practice already discounted food-stuffs are discounted again at the till (e.g. marked price 4.99, flashed 1.00 off, paid 3.39) and all the purchases still accumulate points for further 5% discounts or a tenner off the ESB.

Any thoughts?

BTW I still shop in Tescos too to get their money off diesel vouchers and their Clubcard vouchers which I convert at 3:1 of their face value off my TescoMobile bill (5 in vouchers 15 euro off phone bill).


----------



## noproblem (27 Apr 2015)

I do notice when Tesco run with their Petrol/Diesel vouchers, just a few days before they appear their diesel/petrol goes up by about the same amount as the vouchers will take off the price. I've noticed this happened on the last 2 occasions they launched the offer.


----------



## Grizzly (27 Apr 2015)

I switched to Aldi and Lidl some time ago and I am very happy to shop there. I recently was enticed back to Dunnes Stores with their spend €50 and get €10 off next shop. As there are only two of us at home we find that even spending €50 is a lot at times. We have managed to spend €50, there is a timeline of about 10 days in which to use the €10 coupon, but have found that we were purchasing some items that we did not really need in order to spend the €50. Mostly tinned goods and household cleaners etc.
I live in an area where I have all of the supermarkets including an M & S so I can avail of the "specials" from all of them. I much prefer being able to shop here and there. Having said that it was nice having my Dunnes Stores bill reduced by €10 at the check out. I also received points and some further discount vouchers in the post recently. 
I do like SuperValu and I have enjoyed many of their Getaway Breaks at a great price.


----------



## mathepac (27 Apr 2015)

My nearest Tesco with a filling station is Cashel, Co Tipp. The last time I used the vouchers I got diesel for 123.9 per litre. It was 126.9 locally then. I haven't noticed Tescps jacking up the prices as their 5c off and 10c off fuel offers are tied to your grocery spend, €50 or €100, not to fuel prices.


----------

